# Shrimp Dying



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Had my shrimp tank running for roughly 1 year now, its a 8 gallon that has a sponge filter and extra internal filter that is built into the back of the tank. I recently bought 10 yellow shrimp and brought them home. 7 females and 3 males. 

The first day I added them everybody was fine and eating and then the second morning in the tank I found 2 dead female yellows, The next day I found another, and now today I found another single dead again. Currently in the same tank I have CRS breeding Red rili's breeding and blue rili's breeding. The tank has a Ph of 6.5 and TDS of 250. Temp is 23. 

I have never once in the year of the tank noticed a dead adult shrimp in the tank so I believe there has to be something that is causing the new shrimp to drop like fly's. Anybody have a similar experience that can shine some light on the situation as I haven't been getting any help as to why they are dying and I am getting frustrated watching them die


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

What was your acclimation procedure? Maybe the water the shrimp were coming from is very different from yours. Neos can take a huge range of water parameters but they are very sensitive to sudden changes. I always test the water in the bag and if the spread is very large, I take extra time acclimating.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

It does sound like shock. Are the remaining yellows moving around, eating, grazing etc. or are they hiding or just sitting in the one place?


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Remaining yellows are eating moving around and grazing. 

To acclimatize them I float the bag for 15 minutes then slowly add water and let it sit before adding more. Roughly 1 hour in the bag at least before being added to the tank. I ended up going back and grabbing more and acclimitized them for about double that time and so far so good.

I also removed about 100+ shrimp from my tank, as that is the only other thing I could see causing an issue. There was a heavy stocking as the breeding got a little out of hand.


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

1 hour is too quick unless the water parameters are close. I usually drip acclimate for 4-6 hours depending on the difference in TDS. Neocaridinas seem to be really sensitive to TDS shock because their system can't handle much osmotic pressure


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, c-kidder. How did this work out, in the end? Did the second batch do better with the longer acclimatization?


----------

